# In memory of Scarlett. Saying goodbye tomorrow



## mandymu (Jan 17, 2015)

It sucks. I noticed her eyes were red and swollen so I got my mum to take her to the vet. I really hoped it was just conjunctivitis. I'm at work and my mum just called me to say the vet has diagnosed her with Myxomatosis. I just want to go home.

I feel horrible because obviously she was an outdoor rabbit. She spent most of her time in an outdoor run and I did cover her hutch in mesh, and tried to keep them away. But I guess I thought the chance of her contracting it wasn't that likely. Stupid. She was only 3. I had her a bit over 2 years.

My last rabbit, I only had for a bit over a year, he died from what I suspect was Stasis. My guinea pig died last year from what I suspect was bumblefoot. 

I just feel like a bad pet owner because it's always something I could have prevented.

I hope she had a good life..she's still hopping around on the grass even today, so at least she's not going to suffer. I tried my best to give her happy healthy life. I grew her fresh greens in the garden, tried to give her a good diet, and free run out of the hutch everyday.













I don't know what the point of this was. I just wanted to say I'm sorry Scarlett. I hope you rest in peace. I'll miss you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 17, 2015)

We're so sorry for your loss, she was a really great looking little bunny. No matter how hard we strive, things still happen. One of our long time, elder bunnies has been loosing weight and starting to have problems so it won't be too long before I'm here too with her notice. We rescued her almost 10 years ago and she's always been a big sweet heart--19 pounds of Checkered Giant. Rest in peace little Scarlett, you are loved and missed.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear-looks like she was such a sweetie. Please try not to blame yourself, just remember that you gave her a good life and she knew how much you loved her. Hindsight is 20 20, but even then, sometimes its easy to think we could have prevented things that really still may have happened. RIP Binky Free Scarlett! :rainbow:


----------



## mandymu (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Jan 19, 2015)

condolence and she will be missed ...=0/

but she is hoping over that bridge .... with the rest of our loved one(s) waiting =0)


----------



## KimCurry (Jan 20, 2015)

as soon as I saw the forum "rainbow bridge announcement" I started crying, then seeing this post I am crying even more. I'm so sorry :'(


----------



## Azerane (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Without the vaccine, it really isn't preventable, simply a matter of minimising risks which you certainly did. I'm so terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## HEM (Feb 18, 2015)

So sorry for your loss
Scarlett was such a beautiful bunny
RIP Scarlett


----------

